# Message for Master Dan Anderson



## arnisandyz (Jan 12, 2005)

Master Anderson,

Can you please PM me?  I have a logo for you from Datu Shishir. Thanks.

Andy


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 12, 2005)

Done.

Dan


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 12, 2005)

Um...we ALL don't get to see!?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 12, 2005)

Come to the North Carolina Camp in June.  Data is coming up in a week.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 13, 2005)

Master Anderson,

I checked my Messages and no PM from you yet...is the system delayed?  I just need an email adress of where you would like the logo sent. I hope to finally meet you in June.

Tulisan, I'd be happy to show the logo, but I can't post pictures.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 13, 2005)

Andy,  have you checked to make sure your PM inbox is not filled?  if it is, *check your sent message box also* you won't receive messages until it's emptied 

~Tess


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Tess,

But I only have one message in my box (a PM I sent to Mr. Anderson).

Andy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2005)

What about stored items, sent items and message tracking?  PMs should be immediate as they never leave the site.


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 13, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Master Anderson,
> 
> Can you please PM me? I have a logo for you from Datu Shishir. Thanks.
> 
> Andy


 
Alternate contact is also to go to Dan's Website and use the 'contact us' function there to get the ball rolling directly.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's help. I also contacted Mr Anderson through his website. And there is still nothing in my Messages.  Dan, when you said "done" did you mean that you already recieved the logo from Datu Shishir? He may have forwarded it to you already? Oh well...if you still need the logo you know where to find me!

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 13, 2005)

Got the logo.  Thanks.

Your,
Dan


----------

